# When a kid tells you they cant



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Have them watch this man's documentary Kyle carpenter if you look close his eye is a purple heart.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That makes me so sad, that a man like that should lose an eye so that a bunch of fatcat capitalists can make a few more dollars...

I have the utmost respect for this man and the sacrifices he made. But I have the utmost contempt and loathing for the ones who sent him overseas.

Sorry if I offend anyone, I truly mean no disrespect.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> That makes me so sad, that a man like that should lose an eye so that a bunch of fatcat capitalists can make a few more dollars...
> 
> I have the utmost respect for this man and the sacrifices he made. But I have the utmost contempt and loathing for the ones who sent him overseas.
> 
> Sorry if I offend anyone, I truly mean no disrespect.


I'm for sending Obama and his so called family over to fight....I'm tired of our guys and gals getting hurt and then coming home and the US govt treats them like crap......the guys and gals who put their lives on the line should be celebrated ! ......don't get me started !!!!

*When does someone I vote for, once elected, become my master ? *

I better stop before I get in trouble .......

wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Couldn't have said it better Vipor010!!!!!!!!! Never apologize for the truth. I have the highest honor and respect for our troops today. I truly believe they are fighting for our people, not our fatcat capitalist. If I offended someone, read something else, to the rest of you, all my best to you. Thanks Ghost 0311/8541, it was a pleasure meeting you at the 2015 MWST.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

wll said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > That makes me so sad, that a man like that should lose an eye so that a bunch of fatcat capitalists can make a few more dollars...
> ...







Maybe you appreciate a european aspect:

The fact that oil and many other things is traded in dollars is crucial to the US currency.

- When Saddam started to accept Euros - they bombed him out.

(After some appreciated German misinformation concerning "weapons of mass distruction")

Afghanistan: Bombs for "stability".. (meanwhile a little Heroine kickback - planned for Russia, granted also to the US.. That Agency knows what for..)

Libya: African Gold Dinar about to be established, "Big Manmade River" for the liberation of North Africa - Bombing..

Then your fighters were withdrawn from Afghanistan - Syria AND ALL THAT MESS TODAY...

And a big MESS is what´s going on in that part of the world...

To some extent to save your currency and pay US debt (keep the system of "banking" alive

to help incredibly rich people to make MORE MONEY..)

The main problem is the complexity of the big picture.. "In control" of anything is a daydream..

Who could have anticipated the impact of fracking and Chinese activities?!!...

I believe man has to re-think... All of it´s behaviour!

kind regards

Be






Ain´t it funny how arrogant and yet powerless we are - and stupid, looking at the big picture?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

The world needs more people like you, BeMahoney...

On a side note... You might want to pm forum member calinb... He has a book in PDF format which I think you might also find interesting. The book is called The Most Dangerous Superstition. The author's name is Larken Rose.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> The world needs more people like you, BeMahoney...


..there´s Billions of them on that planet!!.. 

Thank you for the book advice! - I´ll PM him!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Tag said:


> Couldn't have said it better Vipor010!!!!!!!!! Never apologize for the truth. I have the highest honor and respect for our troops today. I truly believe they are fighting for our people, not our fatcat capitalist. If I offended someone, read something else, to the rest of you, all my best to you. Thanks Ghost 0311/8541, it was a pleasure meeting you at the 2015 MWST.


 it was nice meeting you also and my wife had a good time talking with your wife.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here are some more pictures of this true American if you never seen his documentary you may want to Google it it's very good what he was willing to give not just for a friend but for the United States and the freedom we here in the states take for granted


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This post brings back many memories for me that keep me grounded.


----------

